# Gun dog slip lead - Suitability??



## Batesy79 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any advice on using a gun dog slip lead for heal training?? Our puppy (Sky) is 16 weeks old and currently lead walks clipped to a harness. Pulling is a challenge and she responds well to heal training for treats but as soon as we are in the big wide world her senses take over

Is a gun dog slip lead a good idea? Can I use one on such a young pup? I’ve had this recommended by several other local dog owners

Thanks in advance


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Does the lead have a double tab, so you can still control the amount it can slack, and tighten up? Plus you need to keep in mind, that you do not allow constant pressure, on the lead. You nag the dog, by doing short, quick pulls (not hard) on the lead.

I really don't make young pointers heel. Birddogs work in front of you, not beside you. I as long as it's not a pulling contest, I don't care if they are in front of me. I just want them to somewhat acknowledge, I'm there with them. We slowly build on that concept.
If you are good at multitasking. You can use both the slip lead, and a flat collar or harness at first. It can take some of the pressure off the tighting on the neck,

My prefered choice is a Martingale collar with a leash. Combined a flat collar with a longer lead to do a half hitch.
The dog controls how much pressure is put on them by the half hitch.
It does take a little practice, and you can use just the half hitch it's a little much at first.


----------



## Batesy79 (Aug 15, 2020)

@texasred Thanks for the advise. I’ve not yet purchased the lead but was thinking about it. Appreciate the comment about heeling her. Totally get it. For me it’s more about having a more pleasant walking experience for all of us


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At that age it's very small steps. Lots going on in the outside world, that gets attention off task.
If you don't have a longer checkcord, think about getting one. We do what I call My time, and Freetime on walks.
My Time= we work on no pulling.
FreeTime= release to do whatever they want on the checkcord.
We may do 5 minutes, or less of My time. Then they get 10-15 minutes of Free time. During the free time, we do a small amount of recall training, and them learning not to tearoff again without a release.
Just keep repeating it throughout your walk.

What helps a lot is a good recall command, and a good release command. They learn coming to you is a good thing, and they will get to go have fun again.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is a topic I constantly take up with my puppy owners. I prefer slip lead but tell my puppy owners they can use whatever lead. It really comes down to training and takes up much time especially for young Vs. Puppies are curious at this stage and will explore everything. I agree with texared, at this very young age training should be fun and quick perhaps in blocks of 5 minutes then break for play time. No hard correction but just a simple tag on the leash or just even not moving when puppy tries to pull.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My preference has always been the harness for young dogs. Yes, they can pull more, but the harness is safer for them. I have personally never used a slip lead on a puppy that young. I actually do not even own one. I can make one quick enough though, If I need it.
I also agree with Texas Red, short work periods, followed by longer fun periods. I probably emphasize the heel more only because it's a safety measure due to where I live.
There are no real shortcuts to training. It's time, consistency, repetition, and just waiting for them to grow up.


----------

